# lasagna meat loaf fattie really big q view



## evandostert (Jul 14, 2008)

I am sick of rolling fatties and having a mess in the masterbuilt so I have switched over to meatloaf pans with drainage inserts.  
 start masterbuilt ready to roll








Packed up ready to roll






This little guy looks tasty.   I wonder how long and what rub to use








Finished lasagna layer of riccota motz pepperoni and sauce








Brocc and cheese for the morning in jimmy dean sage 







   oooo thats how you you do it.


----------



## laughingpanther (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks good. Don't know what rub goes with dog. I'll ask at the nearby Chinese restaurant.


----------



## kookie (Jul 16, 2008)

Look damn good.................Rolling the fatties can be a pain in the butt..........


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks nice,

Whats up with the sideways pictures though? Pet peeve of mine LOL
I see you busted out the machete for the cut too.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 16, 2008)

nice...........

hey dude.........use your camera software to resize your pics to web size.......folks with a dial up connection going to play HECK trying to dl those pics...........but still nice looking fattie.......


----------



## carnuba (Jul 16, 2008)

*lasagna meat loaf fattie*

*(**makes mental note)*

put this on your to do list


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2008)

Spam reported go away qrst353


----------

